
Show HN: Idea Sunday App - bnchrch
I created a little meteor application last night for idea sunday for some real time thought sharing<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thoughts.meteor.com&#x2F;
======
bnchrch
the source is really small but you can find it here.
[https://github.com/bechurch/Thoughts](https://github.com/bechurch/Thoughts)

------
krapp
This is awesome. But not for the reasons you probably intend.

~~~
bnchrch
Well ya I guess not but the chaos is/was entertaining

------
JacksonGariety
"Tragedy of the Commons"

